# a few of my fake rock designs and other home made projects (mega pic heavy)



## ch4dg (Jan 22, 2012)

jurassic park











hollywood undead






transformers





allspark hide







terminator







predator







toilet tube logs





cave/hide





magnet ledges





bowls







and a raptor skeleton tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jan 22, 2012)

HOLY SHITE!!!!!!

Words cant describe how blown away I am by this. Would you mind sharing your secrets and let us all know the materials used, or maybe even a basic tutorial?

Styrofoam and textured spray paint?


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 22, 2012)

omg hahaha, you got some talent dude. bookmarked this page for sure!, just kept getting better and better the farther i scrolled down. jeez


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 22, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> HOLY SHITE!!!!!!
> 
> Words cant describe how blown away I am by this. Would you mind sharing your secrets and let us all know the materials used, or maybe even a basic tutorial?
> 
> Styrofoam and textured spray paint?


ha thanks
i do a tutorial tomorrow but its basiclly

poly
sculp with soldering iron
grout
paint...normal acrylics with dry brush effect used
varnish



donniedark0 said:


> omg hahaha, you got some talent dude. bookmarked this page for sure!, just kept getting better and better the farther i scrolled down. jeez


thanks


----------



## pavel (Jan 22, 2012)

Some very nice pieces!  Your rock backgrounds have excellant texturing.

Did you make the dinosaur skull, terminator head, and raptor skeleton?


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow awesome work! I'm usually not a big fan of theme enclosure but everything you have done is amazing. I like the Jurassic park one alot!
Julien


----------



## Hobo (Jan 22, 2012)

The Jurassic park theme just started playing in my head. You know the one.
Stellar backgrounds! I look forward to the tutorial


----------



## kmadden019 (Jan 23, 2012)

*custom T housing*

Starting next month i am getting all my supplies to make custom tanks. I was just wondering if anyone is even interested in the idea before i start. I already have my blue prints drawn and math done and I like the idea. They are a "trapazoid" shape with door in front with round mesh ventilation on front and back, and the part i like is the shape alous them to be stackable. Each one will have a corisponding acrylic locking hatches on the front and back faces 8 in total to ensure stability.And you dont have to buy different sets to stack any 2 or 3 or 5 exc. will stack if stacked bottom to bottom or top to top. The doors also have hold up latch for the tanks that are upside down so that no lids fall when working in tanks.

                   any sugguetiond greaty apritiated



                     srry about the spelling, Im not the most literate person in the world


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, these are amazing!!! I am in love with the Jurassic Park themed one! Did you do all of the bones and everything yourself? I would love to know how to do that. These really are awesome!


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 23, 2012)

pavel said:


> Some very nice pieces!  Your rock backgrounds have excellant texturing.
> 
> Did you make the dinosaur skull, terminator head, and raptor skeleton?





*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> Wow awesome work! I'm usually not a big fan of theme enclosure but everything you have done is amazing. I like the Jurassic park one alot!
> Julien





Hobo said:


> The Jurassic park theme just started playing in my head. You know the one.
> Stellar backgrounds! I look forward to the tutorial





Toogledoo said:


> Wow, these are amazing!!! I am in love with the Jurassic Park themed one! Did you do all of the bones and everything yourself? I would love to know how to do that. These really are awesome!


thanks everyone,

the bones were made from i mixture of fibre-glass, paper mache and polystyrene


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude, I am in awe!  Bravo, can't wait for the tutorial.:worship:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 23, 2012)

How did you get the texture with the rocks? I typically just carve and shape styrofoam and cover it with several layers of grout for my backgrounds. I tried using a metal brush to pull away chunks of styrofoam and create some texture, but the layers of grout tend to soften these features. 

And must say, well done.


----------



## ophiophagus (Jan 23, 2012)

what type of grout do you use?They all look fantastic


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 23, 2012)

i use floor concrete grout as this leave a nice rought rock looking finish. 

what do you use....wall tile grout?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep, that's what I use. It seems like the only grout I could find from the home and hardware store. I've used the sanded types for great sandstone pieces, but I'll have to try the floor concrete grout next time. Perhaps I'll redo a tank or two. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice.  Ever tried making imitation cork bark?  It would be nice to have wood that never molds or rots.  I like the raptor skeleton in its unfinished state.  It looks like it would look if it had just been exposed by a paleontologist.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 24, 2012)

This can't just be a hobby. You must do this for a living, no?  The skeleton enclosure is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 24, 2012)

omg these are awesome..............


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks everyone

as promised...a quick nice and easy tutorial....
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?224888-how-to-create-your-own-fake-rock-backgrounds


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 24, 2012)

tremendous creations! thanks you for posting, and getting the creative juices flowing!


----------



## pavel (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd enjoy seeing you make (preferably via video) one of the dinosaur skulls or skeletons should you ever decide to make another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow!!!!  My mind has been destroyed bro, your work is effing amazing!!!  That raptor skeleton enclosure is just straight up sick.  It's stuff like this that makes my day, reminders of the creativity and effort that people are still capable of.


----------



## terancheped42 (Jan 25, 2012)

HU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  awesome backgrounds!


----------

